# recuperer ma musique from ipod sur mon nouveau PC



## roberto71 (21 Novembre 2008)

Bjr , j'ai du changer mon pc sans pouvoir récuperer mes données . comment faire pour charger le contenu de mon ipod ds le nouveau Pc ?

merci si qq'un peut m'aider


----------



## fandipod (21 Novembre 2008)

Tu peux télécharger yamipod qui te permet de copier ta musique de ton ipod vers ton pc.

Bonne soirée


----------



## _mourziflak_ (23 Novembre 2008)

Rien de plus simple, il te suffit d'activer l'utilisation comme Disque dur, dans iTunes, et d'aller dans ton explorateur windows. Tu cherches ensuite ton iPod qui devrait etre nommé ,dans Poste de Travail, par le nom que tu lui as donné. Tu vas dans "Outils" => "Options des dossiers" => onglet "Affichage" => et tu coches "Afficher les fichiers et dossiers cachés" puis "ok"
La tu as 4 dossiers qui sont apparus, tu vas dans "Music" et là encore, des dossiers, la tu trouveras toute la musique de ton iPod, sous des noms à 4 lettres que iTunes reconnaitra, il te suffit donc de les remettre dans iTunes.

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------

